# Moving to the States



## Sanderi (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi there

I am after some information, and having seen some of the very helpful answers on this forum thought that I would give this a try.

I am English born and bred and two years ago met a beautiful Colombian lady who was in England finishing her PhD. She has a visa for the UK which runs out in October and by this point she will have her PhD in Plant Pathology. She had previously been at Univeristy in Ohio for 20 months and currently has B1 Visa which lasts until 2013.

She has been looking at Post Doc positions both here and in the States and we would like to keep our options open. I have a degree and have 12 years in Sales and am currently a Sales Manager. I have to admit that before I started Googling and reading this site, I thought I would have no problems going with her and getting a job in the States as well - I think I was wrong.

The positions that she has been looking at will mean that she will have a H1B (we think) Visa - as her 'partner' will this mean that I can come with her, and work and if not, will us being married make a difference ?

We would happily get married if it did make a difference although our preference is to wait until we have more funds to have a nice wedding.

If we are married, and I can't get a job, will me moving over to the States and living there for a couple of years (her salarly should keep us going if I can't work) improve my chances of getting a job ?

Any feedback would be great and I would be happy to provide any additional information if I have missed something.

Thanks in advance

Iain


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you gone through the stickies and uscis.gov? 
The short of it - unless a UK employer transfers you to the US The chance of you finding a US employer willing AND able to sponsor you is very slim. There is only one option for cohabitating partners - the infamous B route. Up to six months in country and hopefully an eventless reentry. It is a gamble.
A family member did her post-dock at Cornell in plant genetics. Compensation did not cover cost of living for one. I hope the young lady has a network of professional connections and knows how to negotiate her contracts.
Even married your eligibility to work depends on her visa. No, living here for a while has no bearing on immigration status and that is what you need to work.


----------



## Sanderi (Jan 8, 2011)

*Thanks for the response*

Have you gone through the stickies and uscis.gov? yes I have had a look through these and the long and the short of it is that I will not qualify for work on my own
The short of it - unless a UK employer transfers you to the US The chance of you finding a US employer willing AND able to sponsor you is very slim. There is only one option for cohabitating partners - the infamous B route. Up to six months in country and hopefully an eventless reentry. It is a gamble. Could you explain exactly what the B route is ?
A family member did her post-dock at Cornell in plant genetics. Compensation did not cover cost of living for one. I hope the young lady has a network of professional connections and knows how to negotiate her contracts. I am pretty certain that the sort of jobs my girlfriend is looking at will pay up to $80,000 which should be enough for us - at least for the short term
Even married your eligibility to work depends on her visa. No, living here for a while has no bearing on immigration status and that is what you need to work.[/QUOTE]

As I understand it, we have very little chance of coming over and both working, which is a shame and I would like to pay my way. Has it always been this way or has the current financial downturn had a pronounced effect. Would anyone have any suggestions on what we can do (short of obviously not coming to the States !


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

B1/B2 visa - up to 180 days with potential option for one renewal while in the US; part of the application/approval process are binding ties which will keep you from attempting to immigrate.
Immigration policy/laws has not been changed in years. 
You can get married and tag along and hope her visa will allow you to work. Please consider that post-doc positions hardly ever come with expat frills. Cars/housing/insurance/... It can be done but you are very likely giving up your track. I did it and the first years were not all fun in my professional life.


----------

